# Trying to rebuild a group



## lazarus1020 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am new to the site and was hoping to find some people interested in a 3.0/3.5 Dungeons & Dragons group.  We played in the Highlands area of Louisville on the weekends. It is me and one other from our previous group.  If you are interested or have any questions you can email me Lazarus1020@yahoo.com


----------

